# Recommended modifications for my Masterbuilt XL Propane smoker?



## nova1404 (Jan 22, 2019)

I just purchased my first smoker.  I have been using my Weber Charcoal grill as a smoker, but it was time up the ante.  Any recommendations are appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's a post to get you started: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-xl-propane-smoker-first-cook-and-mods.165066/


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2019)

I don’t have that model so maybe someone that does can chime in and help but I do have a smoke vault propane rig and haven’t had to do any mods to it. A lot of people recommend a needle valve but I haven’t seen a need for it on my end.

Post some cooks on that new rig good luck!


----------



## solman (Jan 23, 2019)

the list of mods is pretty simple:
- gasket around door to prevent smoke leaks
- ditch the oem chip pan, and use a cast iron skillet or an aluminum pan
- add wheels to the bottom legs
- add reflectix insulation around the outside to help retain heat
- plug up some of the burner holes so that you can maintain larger flames (to help prevent flame blowout) but lower heat (e.g. for jerky)
- inline needle valve to help fine tune propane flow (lots of people use a high pressure regulator/needle valve combo, but the masterbuilt comes with a low pressure burner, so that's not an ideal setup.)

best thing is to search the propane forum for the mod you're interested in doing. you can also step it up a notch and add a PID controller and safety shut off. they seem daunting at first, but they're super easy to add once you think it through.


----------



## nova1404 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you Solman, I will work on some of these things.  Definitely going to add wheels!


----------

